# Trépano para hinca en roca



## SAIL

Hola chicos/chicas,

Estoy traduciendo un documento de una empresa que construye puertos. Describen toda la maquinaria que tienen disponible, y estoy teniendo problemas encontrando traducciones para los componentes de una plataforma de pilotaje. Este en concreto se llama *trépano para hinca en roca de 1.500 Kg.*
Un problema añadido es que no sé lo que significa en español! Así que esto me dificulta mucho su traducción al inglés. 

Si pudierais ayudarme, lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos,


----------



## 0scar

*trépano para hincaR en roca *

http://www.unesco.org.uy/phi/libros/subterraguas/temas/captaciones/captaciones2.htm


_*rock drill*_


----------



## SAIL

Vale gracias.... ¿Y sabrías como se dice en inglés?


----------



## mbenavides08

SAIL said:


> Hola chicos/chicas,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un documento de una empresa que construye puertos. Describen toda la maquinaria que tienen disponible, y estoy teniendo problemas encontrando traducciones para los componentes de una plataforma de pilotaje. Este en concreto se llama *trépano para hinca en roca de 1.500 Kg.*
> Un problema añadido es que no sé lo que significa en español! Así que esto me dificulta mucho su traducción al inglés.
> 
> Si pudierais ayudarme, lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> Saludos,


 

En ingles es un bit used for drilling. It is a tool used in oil and gas.


----------



## SAIL

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## mbenavides08

De nada.  Mi esposo es engeniero de reserva de petro.


----------



## MHCKA

Primer paso: traducción a un español técnico entendible.

Perforadora de roca de 1.5 ton

Existe la posibilidad de que se trate no de una máquina completa, sino de una broca... pero esta tendría que ser enorme, sugerí lo anterior por el peso indicado.


Esto sería, en efecto, una máquina: *drilling rig*.
Pero si se trata de la pura broca (algo así como una muy grande para pozo marino petrolero): *drill bit*.

Enn realidad la máquina da la potencia y el tipo de broca el material que se puede cortar o perforar... creo que desde el original en español arrastra imprecisiones.

Saludos.


----------



## mbenavides08

A drill rig is the place where the drilling takes place. 

Lo que usted se refiere es al drill bit, el utensilio que usan los trabajadores para abrir poso de aceite o de gasolina. 

*trépano para hinca en roca de 1.500 Kg.*

*Es decir el drill bit used to cut the rock or make the hole.*

*It is a drill bit.  My husband is currently reading a report in Spanish from a rig in South America and is having to summarize the report into English for an American company. *

*A rig is the location of the well.  You put up a rig to start drilling for oil.*

*but a trepano is the bit used to drill the well.*


----------



## MHCKA

Agrego a lo anterior, ahora que he hecho memoria, que en las máquinas que traía venía también la palabra *auger*, y esta es bastante común.

Si hiciésemos una precisión purista, *drill bit* es solamente la punta de toda la herramienta para perforar, *auger*, que es tan solo un parte de toda la máquina, *drilling rig*.

Revisa en tu catálogo de conceptos (supongo que estas revisando uno de ellos) y verifica las unidades y la descripción para saber a que se refiere.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## MHCKA

Sin entrar en muchos detalles mbenavides08 y sin afan de ofender, pero es necesario hacer varias precisiones:

Pozo va con "z". Los pozos se perforan, si se llegan a utilizar los verbos abrir, construir, hacer... el término técnico es al que hago referencia: perforar.

La gasolina no se da "de manera natural", no hay yacimientos de gasolina; ésta es un producto procesado. Aceite si se llega a usar y es referido al petróleo crudo, al que esta saliendo del yacimiento, el que no ha sufrido ningún procesamiento o depuración.

En cuanto a drilling rig, esto es lo que dice el M-WD:
Main Entry: 
2rig Function: _noun_ Date: 1822 1*:* the distinctive shape, number, and arrangement of sails and masts of a ship
2*:* equipage ; _especially_ *:* a carriage with its horse
3*:* clothing, dress
*4: tackle, equipment, or machinery fitted for a specified purpose <an oil-drilling rig>*
5*:* a tractor-trailer combination


----------



## mbenavides08

Yo le pregunte a mi esposo lo que es un drilling rig, y el me dijo que era la maquina.  

Yo me habia imaginado que era el campo donde se hace el drilling, pues yo no soy la engeniera. Entonces, si tienes razon.  Pero mi esposo me dijo que el trepano es un drilling bit. Lo que se le pone al rig. 

Yo me especializo en traduciones legals y nada mas. 

ciao.


----------

